# My new pen turning steady rest



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I got this from a friend in Chattanooga this weekend. It weights 87lbs and that's without the mounting bracket. I think it will work to keep the chatter down on my pens.  Fortunately it fit my 20" lathe perfectly.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice friend. 

If only he could have managed to get a few more arms installed. :laughing:

My back hurts just thinking about hoisting that in place.

You may be giving LatheManDave ideas.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice Jon, but how big are the pens that you are turning ? Lol


----------



## shockersfantom (May 17, 2017)

That's a nice looking piece of equipment. I can't read the manufacturing decal on that - who makes it?


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

John, now you are making pens? Those must be some big pens. That is quite a setup.


----------



## WhoWoodHaveThought (May 21, 2017)

Why didn't you go with the big one? :laughing:

Nice piece of equipment there!


----------



## JGibby (Nov 17, 2017)

*JGibby*

What a great find. I came across something similar that our machine company has.


----------



## RightWayCabs (Feb 15, 2018)

I realize that this thread is quite old but I am just getting into turning smaller pieces, although not quite as small as a pen, and I'm wondering if anyone has build plans or any resources on how to build a rig like this?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

RightWayCabs said:


> I realize that this thread is quite old but I am just getting into turning smaller pieces, although not quite as small as a pen, and I'm wondering if anyone has build plans or any resources on how to build a rig like this?


Welcome to the forum! You should go over to the introductions area and introduce yourself. And complete your profile when you have a minute to let us know your first name and location. This just helps us to help you.

You can fine plenty on steady rests with a Google search - Woodworking steady rest. There's everything from DIY to rather pricey. Hope this helps.

David


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

RightWayCabs said:


> I realize that this thread is quite old but I am just getting into turning smaller pieces, although not quite as small as a pen, and I'm wondering if anyone has build plans or any resources on how to build a rig like this?


It's really the largest steady rest I've ever seen. They are available to buy in a multiple different sizes or you could make a homemade one. You could go to google images and see what others have made as a guide for one that would suite your needs.


----------



## RightWayCabs (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, I'll start some searching and get my profile all updated. At this point I don't know what I don't know!


----------

